# Suggestions for pushy goat



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am a little worried about my Nubian doeling being pushed around by my kinder doe.
I currently have one full grown Nubian doe and those two together.The kinder (Bailey) and the 4 year old nubian (Heidi) sometimes butt heads but nothing serious. Heidi is just too big to be bothered by Bailey...but Bailey is at times relentless with the doeling (Daisy-Mae), she doesn't usually butt her extremely hard , she is just so annoyingly bossy and pushy with her....for example, Daisy can't stay in the shed with them, or eat with Bailey. Heidi doesn't care and at times Daisy will hide behind Heidi 

In the shed is a manger that holds 2 full square bales of hay lengthwise....when I read about it, I saw 1 foot per goat....there SHOULD be plenty of room...but Bailey still butts her out.If I put some outside, Bailey will run back and forth butting Daisy out of each pile every few minutes?? Drives me nuts!

I do worry that Daisy is getting depressed from being pushed around so much. I know this is "goat behavior" but want to make sure it's not something to be concerned with. Daisy will push her way in for grain,regardless of Bailey because I hand feed and if Bailey gets out of line, I correct it.Daisy knows if we are there...she's good.

It's at the point I am considering selling Bailey since I want 2 milkers for my family.I don't really NEED Bailey, I was only keeping her as a pet. The problem is, I absolutely LOVE Bailey and am having trouble thinking of parting with her.She was a mess when I got her, and looks so good now ....I do not have room to separate her....
What should I do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, if Daisy won't stick up for herself and it is putting her health on the line, then you may have to get rid of Bailey. Extreme pushing around so a goat can't eat or get into shelter is not ok goat behavior.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, sometimes she can get into the shelter,and at night I lock them all in. it's mostly the food issue.I really think it depends on Bailey's mood.....

Ugh....I wish she wouldn't do this.....

I really did want to keep her......is there a way to stop this behavior? I also wouldn't want to put it onto someone else....
If desperate, I can put her in with the boys.....she is already bred (I hope). She HATES it, but I could do that at least until Daisy is a bit bigger...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe putting her in with the males for a while might work. Maybe Daisy will have some time to mature and build some confidence. Also being out of the herd and having to come back in may help.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll try it....the only problem is...she hates it and runs around blatting and begging me to take her back.... and last time, I folded.....but if it is for Daisy Mae's well being....she's gonna have to do it.

Thanks for the "push" I needed to do it again....I think I just wanted to hear from someone else that she needed a :hammer: on the head


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Okay....she's in with Dallas and Booker.SHE HATES IT> I think mostly because she goes from _being_ bossy to being _bossed_  They are not horrible to her,they just don't take her crap....lol....:laugh:

I think I will leave it this way for some time. I want to see if Daisy Mae gets more confidence.....she is such a cute girl


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good. I'm sure Bailey will be just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We'll see....lol...she's out there blatting away as I type :crazy:

On the other hand, I didn't have to stand and watch Daisy Mae eat when i refilled the manger tonight....Heidi could care less if she eats with her....she's too busy filling her face to worry about the other gal


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just an update....Bailey is doing better but is still upset with being in the boys pen.
Today she was just so darn cute jumping on the gate looking at me and blatting...poor girl! But I held firm,didn't fold and after a few scratches,she seemed better. I need to get a good pic of her on here so you can see the darling face I am up against....LOL....

Why do I love this PITB so much?!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is a pic of Bailey the day we brought her home...she ate a ton of grass (I did not know any better) and seemed depressed all the time....her feet were seriously overgrown...I bought her at a tailgate sale(impulsively,of course) and was told by the previous owners all she needed was hay and water....they said she "might" be pregnant, and I did not know what other questions to ask.When I got home, I started looking on the web, and from reading on here...I de-wormed her, dusted her and started her on a proper feeding regimen, so Bailey thanks Y'all!

The pic also does not show how bony she really was....









Here is another of her before (see how sickly and depressed she looked?)...and then some of her this past fall...the fishtail look is now gone as well The lighting does not show her true color....she is a beautiful brown!Bailey also loves people....she craves attention and enjoys being loved on....she is really an endearing soul :lovey: and I am grateful we found her 
The second to last pic is the face I am having a hard time with...lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You did a great job with her!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks....she looks so much happier now, which is why i wanna keep her!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Is there a way to split the pasture? Maybe stick a wether in with her?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..you sure can tell how happy she is now...head up.looking right at you...more alert and bright..you be a Good goat mama : ) Once Bailey is out of the girls pen for a while she will loose her "spot" as queen and your little doe will grow and take that spot or just under mom...When Bailey is returned to the girls pen you can expect her to try to get her spot back.but most likely by then both baby and mom will have none of that...and they will settle and put up with each other....your doing great.hold firm and know the end result is a happier goat family ..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Is there a way to split the pasture? Maybe stick a wether in with her?


She's in with a wether and a buck now....much to her dismay


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

happybleats said:


> lol..you sure can tell how happy she is now...head up.looking right at you...more alert and bright..you be a Good goat mama : ) Once Bailey is out of the girls pen for a while she will loose her "spot" as queen and your little doe will grow and take that spot or just under mom...When Bailey is returned to the girls pen you can expect her to try to get her spot back.but most likely by then both baby and mom will have none of that...and they will settle and put up with each other....your doing great.hold firm and know the end result is a happier goat family ..


Well actually, the leader is Heidi and Daisy Mae is not her baby, but she has had kids before so she took right to Daisy and doesn't bother her.So essentially, this is all a new "herd" from 3 different places....Bailey is not older than Heidi (supposedly, they told me she was only one and had kidded before but I think she might be older and going to be a FF) and I have finally decided who stays and what I want to do.(Heidi is 4 years old, Daisy Mae is 6 months old )
Sooooo....how long should Bailey be absent? I'm seriously thinking of like 6 months to give Daisy Mae time to get full sized.What do you think?

Oh, and thank you....I try to be a good goat mom, there's a lot to learn!!


----------

